

10 Ingenious Hacks That Helped Facebook Take Over the Internet - cyphersanctus
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2014/02/facebook-hacks/

======
codezero
100 Buzzfeed style headlines that make you want to drill a hole in your skull!

~~~
pedalpete
I actually found the content an interesting look at the things most people
don't hear about facebook.

I was expecting stuff like 'the like button', 'successful single sign-on',
'news feed', etc. etc. But this is actually about the back-end systems
Facebook had to create in order to support such an incredible system.

I'd like to see a similar right up about Google.

Though if we're doing the obligatory 'first post on HN has to be negative,
snarky, I'm too cool for this', then I guess you win. Though a better title
would have been 'Technologies that allowed Facebook to take over he web'.

~~~
codezero
Wasn't meant to be snarky. The title is tiresome. I expect good content from
Wired and they deliver, but after all the effort put into the article I hold
out hope that writers can construct thoughtful headlines without giving in to
the admittedly viral bottom of the barrel.

